# Scanner Kalibrieren



## horgelym (29. August 2006)

Gerade habe ich mich in die Geheimnisse des Monitorkalibrierens eingearbeitet und auch recht brauchbare Ergebnisse mit "Adobe Gamma" erhalten, nun wollte ich interessehalber mal meine beiden Scanner überprüfen. Bis dato war es mir nicht so furchtbar wichtig, dass die Bilder 100%ig farbecht sind, doch nun könnte es interessant werden.

*Die Scanner:*

*(A) Epson Perfection 1260
(B) CanonScan 500F*

beide bieten bei der Software eine Farbabpassung und hauseigene Kalibrierung an.
Bei beiden habe ich einfach für die Farbanpassung die Gammaeinstellungen genommen, die im Adobe Gamma, bei der Monitorkalibrierung ermittelt wurden (2.2).
Als Vorlage dient eine Tabelle die u.a. die Farbe Pantone 201 aufweist, dies mit exakt angegebenem CMYK-Werten *0.100.72.30*, als Webfarbe wird  *#990000*, als RGB-Wert *153.0.0* angegeben.
Bis auf den Epson, kann ich beim Canon jedoch keine wirklich überzeugenden Ergebnisse erzielen - die Scanns werden immer viel zu blass. Stelle ich dann die in Photoshop voreingestellte Farbverwaltung ein (Adobe 1998), sehen die Bilder noch viel furchtbarer aus. Was mache ich denn falsch? Erst bei extremer Reduzierung der Kontraste, kamen die Farben annähernd richtig heraus, jedoch stimmten dann die s/w-Werte natürlch nicht mehr. So furchbar billig ist der Scanner nun auch weder nicht, als dass er so miese Ergebnisse liefert.
Der Canon liefert die Werte: CMYK *12.97.95.3* (Webfarbe #B41D1C)
Der Epson die Werte: CMYK *19.99.75.7* (Webfarbe #A2132D)

Ich erwarte ja nicht, dass die Werte 100%ig übereinstimmen, aber dass der farbwert beim Canon derart daneben ist, macht mich ganz kirre.

Was mache ich falsch?


----------

